# يا جماعه حد يقولى ايه ده !!!؟  كلب ده ولا مدرعه حربيه ؟



## kajo (12 فبراير 2008)

*يا جماعه انا عايز اعرف ده كلب ولا مدرعه *



*ده كلب فى الجيش الروسى وليه تمرينات خاصه *
*وبيشارك فى عمليات قتاليه *

*طبعا بياخد هرمونات بالعبيط*
*7*

*7*

*7*

*7*

*7*

*7*

*7*
*اهو *

*واوعى وشك*

*




*

*وده كلب حقيقى يا كوكو مان مش تقليد زى الى انت حاطه*​


----------



## rivo_vovo (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يا جماعه حد يقولى ايه ده !!!؟  كلب ده ولا مدرعه حربيه ؟*

:crying::crying:
*
يا ماماااااااااااااااا

شكله يخوف اوووووووووووووووى*

:01F577~130::10_9_209[1]:


----------



## engy_love_jesus (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يا جماعه حد يقولى ايه ده !!!؟  كلب ده ولا مدرعه حربيه ؟*

يالهوى الحقونا


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يا جماعه حد يقولى ايه ده !!!؟  كلب ده ولا مدرعه حربيه ؟*

*لا ياباشا انا الكلب الالى انا حاطه حقيقى طبعا لو ماكنش حقيقى ماكنتش حطيته 
بس الكلب ده بياخد هرومونات اعلى 
مرسىىىىىىىى على الموضوع ياباشا ​*


----------



## kajo (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يا جماعه حد يقولى ايه ده !!!؟  كلب ده ولا مدرعه حربيه ؟*



rivo_vovo قال:


> :crying::crying:
> 
> *يا ماماااااااااااااااا*
> 
> ...


 

منا جايبه عشان اخوفكم بيه

اصل انا عندى ابنه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kajo (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يا جماعه حد يقولى ايه ده !!!؟  كلب ده ولا مدرعه حربيه ؟*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> يالهوى الحقونا


 

من ايه
ده اليف مش بيعض

ده بيقتل بيفرتك بس

ههههههههههههه


ميرسى على مرورك


----------



## kajo (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يا جماعه حد يقولى ايه ده !!!؟  كلب ده ولا مدرعه حربيه ؟*



kokoman قال:


> *لا ياباشا انا الكلب الالى انا حاطه حقيقى طبعا لو ماكنش حقيقى ماكنتش حطيته ​*
> *بس الكلب ده بياخد هرومونات اعلى *
> 
> *مرسىىىىىىىى على الموضوع ياباشا *​


 

ياريس الكلب الى انت حاطه لو بسيط وركزت فى رجله هتلاحظ اللعب الى موجود فى الصوره

عى العموم

ميرسى جدا على مرورك


----------



## SALVATION (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يا جماعه حد يقولى ايه ده !!!؟  كلب ده ولا مدرعه حربيه ؟*

_ايه يا عم انتا وهوه الكلاب ديه انتو بتخوفنا 
لاء وكمان بتتعركو عليهم  طلعو الكلاب ديه من المنتدى لحسن تطردو او اربطوهم كويس علشان ميعضوش حد اقصد ميكلوش حد
وشكرا على الخبر​_


----------



## كوك (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يا جماعه حد يقولى ايه ده !!!؟  كلب ده ولا مدرعه حربيه ؟*

خودو     كلب  ده    وله تقولى  كلب  كاجو  وله   كلب  كوكو











 وهوه   وكبيررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## eman88 (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يا جماعه حد يقولى ايه ده !!!؟  كلب ده ولا مدرعه حربيه ؟*

ذا ان طلعلي باليل لكل الناس تسمع صوتي صريخي ويتجمهروا بخوفففففففففف
يستحي من حالو ويعمل روجيم


----------



## كوك (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يا جماعه حد يقولى ايه ده !!!؟  كلب ده ولا مدرعه حربيه ؟*

بس يا  عن  انا معايه كلب  من احسن الكلب  بس  لو  مبعتش  كلبك  انا هخلى كلب  باعى  يكلك انته وهوه
عملى فيها  بيلعب  حديد  يعم   روح  خلى  يموص   مصاصه  

او  اكلو  بسكوت 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اوكى

بس  يا  باشه


----------



## كوك (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يا جماعه حد يقولى ايه ده !!!؟  كلب ده ولا مدرعه حربيه ؟*

بس يا باشه


----------



## maream samir (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يا جماعه حد يقولى ايه ده !!!؟  كلب ده ولا مدرعه حربيه ؟*

*لية يا جماعة كدة بس الحاجات اللى بتخوف دى
بس حلويين شكراا لتعبكم
:spor22:*​


----------



## كوك (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يا جماعه حد يقولى ايه ده !!!؟  كلب ده ولا مدرعه حربيه ؟*


----------



## كوك (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يا جماعه حد يقولى ايه ده !!!؟  كلب ده ولا مدرعه حربيه ؟*

هههههههههههههه


ايه  رقيق  حقيقى


----------



## احلى ديانة (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يا جماعه حد يقولى ايه ده !!!؟  كلب ده ولا مدرعه حربيه ؟*

يا راجل كان عندى واحد زية بس بعتة 

بياكل كتير اصلة


:yahoo:


اية الكلب دة جبتة منين


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يا جماعه حد يقولى ايه ده !!!؟  كلب ده ولا مدرعه حربيه ؟*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ده نوع من الكلاب نربيه عشان ياكولنا اول لما يبتدى يبتدى بينا ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## كوك (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يا جماعه حد يقولى ايه ده !!!؟  كلب ده ولا مدرعه حربيه ؟*

ليه   مش عجبكو  اسيبو  على منتدى  

وله  حرام


بس  يا كاجووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو








ده  شرس  جدااااااااااااا

اوعه  وشك  

وله ده ايه رقيق  ياكول  بتاعك








وله ده ايه رقيق








وله ده  بس  عجوز  بس يورى كلبك شغولو








ده ملهوش  حل  بس  على عنيه


----------



## كوك (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يا جماعه حد يقولى ايه ده !!!؟  كلب ده ولا مدرعه حربيه ؟*

بس يا كاجووووووووووووووو

ده  بياكول مشبيستنه  تتفاهم معاه  ده بقه الى بتحداك بيه


----------



## kajo (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يا جماعه حد يقولى ايه ده !!!؟  كلب ده ولا مدرعه حربيه ؟*

ايه يا كوك الى الى انت جايبه ده

كلاب دى ولا ديناصورات

بس معلش برضو الكلب بتاعى مدرعه حربيه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مدرعه

كله عضلات لحد ما تحس ان جسمه يتفجر


شكرا لكل الى مرو


----------



## vetaa (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يا جماعه حد يقولى ايه ده !!!؟  كلب ده ولا مدرعه حربيه ؟*

الله يسامحك يا كااجو
كدة برضة:t32:
مش تعمل حساب ان فى بنات هنا:t33:
ههههههههههه


دة يا ترى بقى
للعرض فقط
ولا ممكن حد ياخد منة بركة:new2:


----------



## كوك (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يا جماعه حد يقولى ايه ده !!!؟  كلب ده ولا مدرعه حربيه ؟*

ليه   انته   عايز   كلب  كبير  

انشله  يكون   مش  شرس


----------



## كوك (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يا جماعه حد يقولى ايه ده !!!؟  كلب ده ولا مدرعه حربيه ؟*

هقولك حل  لعبهوم  حديد  وتفرج  عليهوم


اقولك  حل    انته  كلبك    مش  حقيقى



علشان  مفيش كلب  جسمه كده ده اصلا  مش  شكل كلب  


انا   عندى  اجبلك  شكل  كلب  على انسان  وهقولك   حقيقى  


عادى   مش   انته  بتقول  بتاعك  حقيقى


----------



## جيلان (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يا جماعه حد يقولى ايه ده !!!؟  كلب ده ولا مدرعه حربيه ؟*

*ايه يابنى الى انت جايبه ده
ده بياكل اييييييييه
وكوك داخل معاك داخلة جامدة
لا انا بهدى النفوس بس
يلا بئى اتعاركو بالراحة 
عايزة اشوف دم*


----------



## kajo (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يا جماعه حد يقولى ايه ده !!!؟  كلب ده ولا مدرعه حربيه ؟*



vetaa قال:


> الله يسامحك يا كااجو
> كدة برضة:t32:
> مش تعمل حساب ان فى بنات هنا:t33:
> ههههههههههه
> ...


 

اهلا اهلا اسطمبولى هانم

نورتينا يا انسه براميلى

هههههههههههههههه

ايه رايك فى الدرفيل ده

كلب كلب مش تياوان وصناعه محليه وقلب براحتك

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ميرسى يا جميل على مرورك


----------



## kajo (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يا جماعه حد يقولى ايه ده !!!؟  كلب ده ولا مدرعه حربيه ؟*



كوك قال:


> هقولك حل لعبهوم حديد وتفرج عليهوم
> 
> 
> اقولك حل انته كلبك مش حقيقى
> ...


 
لا يا اخ كوك حقيقى

بس واخد هرموناااااااااااات بالعبيط


----------



## كوك (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يا جماعه حد يقولى ايه ده !!!؟  كلب ده ولا مدرعه حربيه ؟*

خلص  خود  كلاب  لنا  مدهالك   وديهوم  هرومنات 

وتفرج  عليهوم

ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## max mike (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يا جماعه حد يقولى ايه ده !!!؟  كلب ده ولا مدرعه حربيه ؟*

لا انتوا عارفين ده بقرة بس متنكر فى شكل كلب
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه:smil12:


----------



## السياف العراقي (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يا جماعه حد يقولى ايه ده !!!؟  كلب ده ولا مدرعه حربيه ؟*

شنوو هايييي الكلاب المدرعة  شيوكلوهة اوادم


----------



## كوك (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يا جماعه حد يقولى ايه ده !!!؟  كلب ده ولا مدرعه حربيه ؟*

ممكن  تكون سلعهوه  

ههههههههههههههه


----------



## amjad-ri (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يا جماعه حد يقولى ايه ده !!!؟  كلب ده ولا مدرعه حربيه ؟*

لا انتوا عارفين ده بقرة بس متنكر فى شكل كلب
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------

